# Diesel Mods List



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

So i bought a 2006 Dodge 2500 a few weeks ago and am going through all the mods i want in my head. I want it to have some extra power for towing and hot roding around but not enough to tear up the transmission (aka still be reliable). It has 44K miles and i dont want to void any factory warranty. 

Let me know what you think of my list and the order which it should be done.

1) Air Intake (AFE Stage I kit) 
2) Replace muffler with a free flowing type and 5" tip (i have read that since i have 4" pipes stock that replaceing to a 5" system is not going to give me that much more performance) Brand you prefer? 
3) Programmer (looking at a Smarty Jr. POD)
4) Lift pump/fuel & seperator (Air Dog Brand) probably the most important 
5) Boost/EGT/Transmission Temp Guages 

ANY input welcomed....

Thanks, 

Taylor


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an 05 with similar mods. If it were me #1 on the list would be a good set of gauges then go from there. I went with the Quadzilla Commander then added a performance module to it. Here is a good site below for info.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/index.php


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gauges should be first on your list!!! Definitely before the smarty at least.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the input guys. That site looks pretty good....now i just need to do some browsing. Have yall replaced the lift pump or are your running the stock one?


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

hey i got one pretty similiar!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is white instead of black but otherwise pretty much the same.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

kenner27 said:


> hey i got one pretty similiar!


Yep show nuff! I need to take off the chrome.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

txrowdy said:


> thanks for the input guys. That site looks pretty good....now i just need to do some browsing. Have yall replaced the lift pump or are your running the stock one?


You don't need to replace your lift pump unless your planning on running on the higher levels of that smarty.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

txrowdy said:


> Yep show nuff! I need to take off the chrome.


 I think yours looks great with a touch of crome......


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

If your just looking for small power added you dont need upgrade the lift pump on a 06 you also can just replace the muffler with a 4" magnaflow (good tone but not to load). 

Get gauges first these trucks run high egt's stock, then a CAI AFE, S&B or like I have the S&B and think its the best value. If your looking to keep the tranny look at the Quadzilla milage max or tow boxes. Any thing 100hp or over is risky on a stock 48RE(guessing its a auto). Make sure you run a primium fuel filter 7 micron or better and stay away from fram oil filters. Geno's Garage is a great place to get filters from.

You can also look up the Cummins forum a little less bs on that forum than DTR. 

I love my 06 I said bye bye to warranty long time ago 650 rwhp and 12.4 in the 1/4.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like said above gauges first. I run the Smarty CR ,4" exhaust (muffler delete pipe),stock fuel pump. I don't have fuel pressure issues except on 8 and 9 settings. Usally just keep it set on 3 and have no problems with EGT pulling a trailer. I have a 04.5 6 SPD 3500 DRW 4x4

Check out www.tdr1.com and Geno's Garage for maintance items.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to run my Smarty on Level 9 and my TST on Level 4/4 with the stock lift pump. I upgraded to a FASS pump when the stocker gave up the ghost. 

I did this mine in this order

Gauges
TST HPCR
Smarty
Exhaust
Transmission
Intake

Then I dropped a valve seat.

Ported head
Head studs
F1 Flux 2.2 injectors

Getting ramped up to start fabbing up the twin turbos. Just need to pad the mad money account a little more.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm running a 04.5 too. 4 speed auto, 4:10 rearend, 4x4. Got 4" exhaust (muff delete pipe), but still got resonator (I think that's what it is). Pulls like somea*****, but I got to do something about day to day mpg. I drive 2K RPM to work and back, but still sucks. My brother-in-law runs a 1 ton dully '06 2-wheel drive and gets awesome mpgs. Would any of these upgrades yall suggested to TXRowdy help with that.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

texas two guns said:


> I'm running a 04.5 too. 4 speed auto, 4:10 rearend, 4x4. Got 4" exhaust (muff delete pipe), but still got resonator (I think that's what it is). Pulls like somea*****, but I got to do something about day to day mpg. I drive 2K RPM to work and back, but still sucks. My brother-in-law runs a 1 ton dully '06 2-wheel drive and gets awesome mpgs. Would any of these upgrades yall suggested to TXRowdy help with that.


Your mileage might have something to do with the 4.10 rear end. I believe most of the guys getting the 20+ mpg's are running the 3.55 rear end. I may be talking out of my rear end though!!!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure it's the reason why, but would still like to get better if I could. Somebody makes a mileage puck/programmer, or whatever, but don't know if it was worth it.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Got a buddy in houston who does Diesel Mods professionally and does a lot of shows. I can hook you up with hi if you like.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Give Mike at HotRodDiesels a call. He's one of hte best cummins diesel guys in Texas, and the US for that fact.

IMO, the Smarty is the best programmer on the market right now. We put a Smarty Jr on my buddies truck and he's getting mileage in the 20 mpg range.

Heck, I still average 17.5 mpg with all my mods. Then I can go to the track and run with Mustangs and Ford Lightnings all night long.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Give Mike at HotRodDiesels a call. He's one of hte best cummins diesel guys in Texas, and the US for that fact.
> 
> IMO, the Smarty is the best programmer on the market right now. We put a Smarty Jr on my buddies truck and he's getting mileage in the 20 mpg range.
> 
> Heck, I still average 17.5 mpg with all my mods. Then I can go to the track and run with Mustangs and Ford Lightnings all night long.


you better listen to this guy, he's way to modest with his information and resume :cheers:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Are all yalls trucks automatic ? If so any tranny problems ? I have heard of people having problems with the dodge automatic transmissions.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

both solenoid valves have gone out. 1 inside and 1 outside, less than $500 for both fixes.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

texas two guns said:


> both solenoid valves have gone out. 1 inside and 1 outside, less than $500 for both fixes.


What did it do when they went out ? What year truck ?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

jmack said:


> Are all yalls trucks automatic ? If so any tranny problems ? I have heard of people having problems with the dodge automatic transmissions.


yeah you cant push the power on the stock tranny. The low line pressures and soft converter will smoke the tranny quik when you get over 425 hp or so.

You have to get a tranny built to handle the HP minimal upgrades start at torq converter and valve badty mods or a built VB and go up from there with things like lamenated or billit flex plates billit shafts, kevlar clutch packs and so on. Tranny upgrades can run you 2500 to 5000 plus pending on whos parts you use.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

texas two guns said:


> Oh, I'm sure it's the reason why, but would still like to get better if I could. Somebody makes a mileage puck/programmer, or whatever, but don't know if it was worth it.


Look at the Quadzilla milage max modules great for towing and milage you dont need a programer like the Smarty or BullyDog.

Some other items to consider is a cold air intake system and a 4" turbo back exhaust system seeing how the 04's were chocked down with a 3.5" exhaust will help with you EGT's when towing also.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Once i graduate....I have my check list for my 6.7l cummins

AFE cold air stage 2
AFE intercooler tube
flex lite fan
DPF and EGR delete 
Dragon 100 hp injectors
Cp3 system
PDI manifold
Fass 150
TCU
Silver 62mm upgrade turbo
5" turbo back exhaust w/ 6" tip
Power Clutch assembly rated for 750 hp
Smarty S67


all this...roughly 700 hp 1385 lbs tq.........


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

good luck with that I think you going to fall short on the 700hp mark with what you have listed. I would also consider atleast a 64 turbo but a 66 would be better the 6.7's can spool a larger turbo quiker and your going to need the air with the 100 hp stix.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

my friend has all that minus the intercooler and the flex fan, and he dynoed at 692


----------

